# some small items today



## mayortb (Sep 13, 2012)

A couple of small items that I did today,
look closely at the winestoppers!
[attachment=10605]
[attachment=10606]
[attachment=10607]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 13, 2012)

Terry - Nice job ! Unique items - but the standout has to be the WB wine stopper ! I'll bet there are a few wine enthusiasts on here that would like one of those!
Scott


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice items Terry. Especially that WB stopper great idea. It's technically a trademark violation but I didn't trademark our mascot to prevent our own members from doing things like that. 

I think it's very cool.


----------



## Vern Tator (Sep 13, 2012)

Interesting light pulls. Well done.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 27, 2012)

How did you make the inserts for the stoppers?


----------



## JMC (Sep 27, 2012)

Very nlce


----------



## phinds (Sep 28, 2012)

Got a real chuckle out of the WB stopper. Very clever.

BUT ... now you have to give Kevin half your profit when you sell it


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2012)

phinds said:


> Got a real chuckle out of the WB stopper. Very clever.
> 
> BUT ... now you have to give Kevin half your profit when you sell it



Only half?

:dunno:


I'll be lucky not to get an invoice for advertising the site.


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 28, 2012)

Very nice work there. Rick


----------



## mayortb (Sep 28, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> What is the pen on the right, palm? It is very cool.



No not palm, but a pine cone from the golf course that I work on, took me 4 attempts to drill one that I could use. will be doing more shortly I have millions of pine cones on the course to pick from


----------

